# ProFlo Shower Drain.



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Ferguson's house brand 'ProFlo' shower strainer 10 months after installation.

HO's bought it -- Tried to talk them into using a nickle bronze MIFAB at the time. 

Even after explaining that nickle bronze is a non-plated finish and would hold up much better, they thought I was trying to upsell them.

They got a little pissy when I explained that there is no warranty on customer provided materials, fixtures and parts.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Ferguson's house brand 'ProFlo' shower strainer 10 months after installation.
> 
> HO's bought it -- Tried to talk them into using a nickle bronze MIFAB at the time.
> 
> ...


Looks like you screwed it in with both screws what else do they want eff them 

Instead of telling them that they have no warranty tell them you warranty proper install of there product that should protect you while sounding less negative

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

You start off by saying,


"Let me check my records to see if we supplied that drain cover."


Wait 53 seconds...


"Nope. Our records show you purchased that drain cover for us to install." 


At this point, you go silent, and let them make the next statement.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I bet they used some sort of drain acid in there.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I bet they used some sort of drain acid in there.


 Actually, from the scratch marks on the rest of the fixtures in the house, I'd say the Maid may be a little on the OCD side.


----------

